# Third time's the charm?



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

This little guy (or gal) and siblings were born on October 14.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

It won't let me upload multiples on my phone.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG! So tiny and fluffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks. I think he's like a little polar bear.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

:shock:...is that a dog or a cat? So cute <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think more like a white tiger without the stripes! Looks so fluffy and adorable and how I wish I could hold him/her!!! I'm dying of cuteness! I can't wait to hold my kitty kats tomorrow ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> :shock:...is that a dog or a cat? So cute <3


Haha. Snowball (not permanent name) is a cat. 

I can't wait until Thanksgiving so I can play with him/her!


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

My immediate thoughts were white stripeless tiger or albino lion
omg it's so cute I just wanna steal and cuddle with him/her


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, guys! I'm so excited!

Does anyone have name suggestions?


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Cassius perhaps? If male, that is, aaaaand .... Luka is a unisex name, but maybe, hm. Hah, I'm tempted to suggest Tink, but no, xD 

SERAPHINA?  we could call her Sophie as a pet name. Yea? No? ...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I like Seraphina but I'd call her Sera instead of Sophie lol I like Cassius as well though.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I was kind of thinking Max or Tali for a girl, because Ari, our tabby, would be her half brother, but I don't know... (Brownie points if you get either reference.)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The kittens are growing!

(Sorry the quality isn't great. These are screenshots from videos Pandora took.)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

They are gorgeous! You can always look up names meaning snow, smoke or anything else in different languages. I always do that.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I am sitting here awing like nuts! EEE, so cute! I think you should name it Tiger :-D


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I also like To-Ra. Which is tiger in Japanese.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Today


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG! STILL, the Fluffy cuteness!! Yeah, I'm still liking something to do with Tiger or some sort of lion name! Looks like it's a boy


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! They're starting to climb out of the nest and explore. They have pudgy little things with stubby legs... Gah, I'm in love. <3


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I like the name Leon!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Leon is for a lion though. xD S/he has stripes.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

OH TIGGER FROM WINNIE THE POOH. And Leon could be for a strip less sibling.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Aww, I actually love Winnie the Pooh. It was my childhood. 

I wish I can figure out a way to post videos. /:


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, here we go!

This is the video the first two photos were taken from. That's Pandoras holding him/her.

http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/...39C7C370-512-00000020228B536A_zpsc71ef092.mp4

Kittens in nest

http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/...A8F5F756-512-00000021AD8F8EE3_zpsf1e9696f.mp4

Kittens playing

http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/...2B73D7FE-512-00000021E56993A9_zpsc8e236c4.mp4

Can anyone actually view these? I've never uploaded videos to photobucket before.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

KITTIES!!! They're so fluffy I want to die!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Aren't they?  They are starting to play-fight!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Kitties getting ready for bed


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Siberian is another, like Siberian Tiger :-D

So cute ^_^ kitten's don't get ready for bed though! They get ready for a nap and then in half an hour they're up again! lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

My older cat slept a lot as a kitten though. Especially when he was going through growth spurts... Kittens grow up so fast.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh you're lucky then! My kitten's NEVER slept :shock: no wonder Mama Kitty wanted to go out so badly! lol


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Mama kitty is a glutton. Nuff said, xD 

As for Ari, it's easy for you to say that, love, but I had to cage him at night because he kept leaping onto my face playing ninja and waking me up cos he was trying to get me to play from 11PM until 6AM, -_____-

Such a playful thing, >_____>

But he did sleep all day, xD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, he loves to sleep and cuddle.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Why is everyone looking at me?


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Adorable! And I agree I thought it looked like a white lion


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. ^^

Here is the big brother. Everyone just calls him Blackie. He is about...five months old (he was born in June).



















Blackie and Mama


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

I love Blackie! All black cats have always had a special place in my heart. I wanted a big studly ebony cat for a long time and instead I wound up with my goliath orange tabby, his brown tabby brother, and their calitabby mother. So as much as I love them, I envy you!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I love black cats too. But Blackie's not really ours. We just take care of her and all her kittens. Mama is one of the neighbors' outdoor cats, but the neighbors are kind of negligent. They didn't feed her enough and she was infested with parasites and in horrible condition. That's why Blackie is the only surviving kitten from Mama's last litter. They were too far gone by the time Ci discover them.

Ci have looked after these three since birth and they are all living in her shed, so they are much healthier.


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Awww, it's so sad when people neglect their animals. My pets are one of my top priorities. Two years ago I was in a car accident the day before my dog had her puppies( I was in the ER when my roommate called to let me know she was giving birth, the one and only time I've ever been away for that) and it broke my heart that I was hurt and not able to properly care for them. I ended up finding a good family to foster them and once the puppies were weaned, my spoiled rotten Miracle came back to me and the family ended up adopting her three mini stooges. 

Blackie is gorgeous though, kudos to you for nursing those neglected kitties back to health.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. Your dog is very lucky to have such a loving owner. 

It took a long time to gain Mama and Blackie's trust. They weren't socialized and were very wary of humans.

This is a picture of Blackie on the neighbor's porch shortly after he was born with his now-deceased sister, Sasha. This was when Ci started putting out food for them and looking after them.










And this was Mama. The little siamese was Blackie's other sister. Her name was Squee. She was the original kitten we were going to adopt, but she died too soon. ): Mama was just skin and bones before. She was also just out of kittenhood herself and not even a year old, if I remember correctly. There was also another kitten, but it died right after birth.


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Aww, poor babies. It's always hard to lose a little one but I imagine it must have been even more difficult to watch as a neighbor instead of the owner, which makes intervening that much more difficult. It's good that you stepped in to save Momma and Blackie though! It might have taken a while for them to warm up but I'm sure that they both know now who they can really trust. Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

So sad! People are so annoying sometimes.. I'm glad to hear you helped them! :-D the kitties are so cute!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you gus. :,)

He (yes, it is officially a BOY) says hi!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww too cute! Yeah, I knew the face looked boyish ^_^ after my last and only litter of kittens, I got good at sexing them lol


----------



## fairweather (Nov 13, 2013)

Aww he is so cute! I just want to cuddle him! I'm really sorry about the other kittens. Thank goodness that you care for them. Where I live there are so many people who don't care for their pets. It's really sad, I've seen dogs and cats with mange and half starved that are not strays and it really bugs me. Some people breed hunting dogs here and just recently they drowned puppies just because they were female and they didn't have enough people willing to buy them.


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

That is too ridiculously cute! He's adorable. <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, guys! Sorry I hadn't been updating. I have been having problems accessing this site for some reason. It hadn't been loading for me at all. Has anyone else been experiencing this?

More good news: We finally managed to convince the neighbor who owns Mama Kitty to get her fixed so she doesn't have another litter that risks her health again. She was way too young and small to have so many kittens, especially since the neighbor doesn't even take responsibility for them. The neighbor took her to the vet a few days ago. She is now back with the kittens and is recovering well.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG! She looks like my boy kitty Siberian! He's got a slightly more elongated head but they look very similar lol at first I was like....why do you have a picture of Siberian--ooooh lol

He has these faces all the time lol


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

lilnaugrim, he's one pretty man and they do look a lot alike!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol, that's pretty funny! They do look alike. Siberian is a handsome kitty cat.

This is the girl in the litter. She is like a carbon copy of mom and the most fearful of people. Ci is working with her to try to socialize her more.

http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/...3-737C-497B-806B-2C7CBAA745F5_zpspx1natmi.mp4


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Yay for kitten videos! She seems pretty chill for having a camera shoved in her face though, so that's good.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! How adorable!!! I love when she nibbles on the coat, soooo cute! One of my kittens used to do that as well and another one was obsessed with feet and apparently still is haha.

And thanks you! Siberian is our young boy, only three years old now we've had him for two though. He's very much allergic to either Summer or grain's...we haven't figured out which one yet >.< but during the Summer he losses almost all his fur :-( he's just now growing it back but I've been giving him daily kitty vitamins and washing his coat so I think that's helping. But anywho, this thread isn't about my kitty! lol 

How's the little white one doing??


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

So, oddly enough, it seems like the home page/forum index is the only page on this site I can't get to load. Once I get into the actual sections and threads, everything is fine. But this means I can't navigate Bettafish very well. >>

Poor Siberian. ): I hope he feels better. And you can absolutely talk about your kitty in this thread. He looks like a sibling! 


Growing boy pictures. I think he is a long hair.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Having the exact same issue, home page being the only page that takes forever to or never loads. It's weird. 

Your kitten looks great. I'm happy you got them to fix the mom.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder if it has to do with that time TFK and Bettafish got merged accidentally. It has been like that for some weeks now.

We're relieved too. Ci talked to the owner of the local pet supplies stores and the lady offered to look into when the free spay/neuter clinic comes to town, so we can get her to take all her cats to get fixed (neighbor "owns" a number of outdoor cats, not just the mom), or ask if we could take them.

Baby with his first toy.

http://s692.photobucket.com/user/Kr...E-4AF7-8D15-684AF0F6AD33_zpsh7vcknz8.mp4.html


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

To clarify, she works at All Pet in WP, I'm not sure who owns and operates that particular store, but she is renown as the "cat lady" because she nurses kittens, helps find homes, and is an excellent go-to source for cat/kitten care. 

Also, if I recall properly, which is how I got Lux fixed for no cost, we have a local individual who pays the local vet during a specific time so folks who cannot afford to have their pets spayed or neutered to be so. 

Grandma knew her husband and used to work for their company, either gave her a call or ran into her, can't recall, and he told her how I had another rescue cat (a Walmart cat no less) and she told him to tell me to take her in and she'd foot the bill.


I am sure there are se free clinics that come to this area, but this is a total local venture if I'm recalling right, xD It could be she is talking about something else, but I'll find out when she does. 


Also still working on grams to let me bring the handsome little guy in.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Our little boy has been named Jasper! And grandma finally gave the go-ahead to bring him indoors for good.  He has been an indoor cat for a few weeks now and took to his new surroundings swimmingly. He is slowly winning over our grumpy girl, Luxe, and just growing nonstop. 

His siblings are doing great too. They get along with big brother Blackie and they are all just one nice big happy family. Mama Kitty has put on some weight and looks a lot healthier.

Annoyingly, now that Mama Kitty has been fixed, a new female showed up in town. Ci found her after she got treed by the neighborhood tom, Velcro. She's a little tabby stray and was absolutely ravenous when Ci rescued her, mistaking her for Mama Kitty. She begged for some food and left soon after, so Ci thought it'd be the last of her. Then, she came back and took up residence on the next door neighbor's porch with all of the neighbor's other outdoor cats. Asdfghjklahshkdfgk! Neighbor needs to take care of her existing pets (and human children) before taking in more! D:<

*deep breath*

Here's a cute kitten picture.


----------

